# Lyft is a decent side-gig IF…



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

A) There’s $15+ for 3-ride streaks being offered.
B) There’s an achievable ride challenge being offered, preferably $3+ per ride in under 40 rides.
C) You drive the highest demand hours…9pm-1am is a fine shift on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.

Show up, do work, get paid. Nothing else matters. Outside those highest demand hours you get stuck doing LOTS of minimum fare rides with zero chance of a PPZ tacked on, making it impossible to rely on this gig for full-time earnings.

If the caveats above don’t apply then lyft’s really not even worth the effort anymore.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

k


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> A) There’s $15+ for 3-ride streaks being offered.


Not necessarily. In my market they tend to offer $15 streak at 2 am when bars close, but they don't offer any surge at all. I can easily make $15-20+ on Uber's every ride at 2 am instead of Lyft's $15 for 3 rides.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Syn said:


> offer $15 steak at 2 am


Does it come with eggs and hash browns?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Does it come with eggs and hash browns?


lol


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> A) There’s $15+ for 3-ride streaks being offered.
> B) There’s an achievable ride challenge being offered, preferably $3+ per ride in under 40 rides.
> C) You drive the highest demand hours…9pm-1am is a fine shift on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.
> 
> ...


DF is worth it too when combined with ride destination info in market which doesn’t fixate on “no progress toward pick up”…


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Take what lyft gives you, and don’t give them back a single penny.. Didn’t even get a ride challenge offer this week.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Im on Uber not Lyft and not as good as you but yes the 10pm-2am shifts are the best and it’s also the dangerous times for car jackings etc but sometimes you gotta risk it for the biscuit


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

E.T. go home


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

SOLA-RAH said:


> View attachment 619607


Imagine if you didn’t have all those added bonuses or did bad/less ones. You would’ve made 216 in 12hrs lol. Basically slavery. Sad thing is, 90% of drivers probably do that


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh...I love those screenshots...NOT. I could of wrapped this up with one sentence. Ride share is a good gig if you like complete flexibility, are in a fairly busy market, and you know what you're doing. End of post.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> Imagine if you didn’t have all those added bonuses or did bad/less ones. You would’ve made 216 in 12hrs lol. Basically slavery. Sad thing is, 90% of drivers probably do that


I don't agree, I think he would have changed his driving strategy accounting for a lack of bonuses. Being salty won't get you anywhere in life


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I don't agree, I think he would have changed his driving strategy accounting for a lack of bonuses. Being salty won't get you anywhere in life


Yeah change his driving strategy as in not even drive LOL. So you can make similar amount without ANY surge, streaks, bonuses etc? That’s what you’re saying right? Ok post yours I’m ready to learn


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Get a life, stop being so salty. Maybe you can learn a thing or two, or maybe you can't because you're just that guy.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I don't agree, I think he would have changed his driving strategy accounting for a lack of bonuses. Being salty won't get you anywhere in life


This. Not all of those weeks above had juicy bonuses involved. I’ve been pulling ~$40/hr when hustling this gig going way back to 2013 and switch up strategy weekly to whatever’s offered. If there are no bonuses offered I just drive when I know PPZs are gonna be popping everywhere, and then either check rider’s destination before pick-up or slap a short cross-town filter and let it rip.




Go Uber or Go Home said:


> Yeah change his driving strategy as in not even drive LOL. So you can make similar amount without ANY surge, streaks, bonuses etc? That’s what you’re saying right? Ok post yours I’m ready to learn


Or this too. This is not a year-round gig…rideshare is seasonal work in every city. For example, it’s pointless to drive in DC between New Years and Valentine’s Day. In gulf-side Florida it’s pointless to drive in July and August. Every city has seasons to either make hay or to pack it in and take a break.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> Imagine if you didn’t have all those added bonuses or did bad/less ones. You would’ve made 216 in 12hrs lol. Basically slavery. Sad thing is, 90% of drivers probably do that


U/L rely on these ants to fund their respective models....in that a significant number of drivers accept that 20+ away ping only to end up with a liquor store run, U/L makes money from that ride even if the ant barely breaks even (or is at a loss)...and of course U/L don't care (because they profit either way).


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Barely broke $40/hr, but the money’s still out there


----------



## MrTEE (Oct 19, 2021)

Which state and city are you guys driving from?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

You first


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

MrTEE said:


> Which state and city are you guys driving from?


Downtown DC, basically doing 99% of my rides within 5 miles of the White House. This helps too:








Rarely ever take an unfiltered ride.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Lyft gives you red wings


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

SOLA-RAH said:


> View attachment 623326


----------

